# NKS SDK and special MASCHINE version



## derstefmitf (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi,

I would like to implement the Native Kontrol Standard into a library. I got the SDK PDF and now I read that I need a special version of MASCHINE, names MASCHINE CP.
It seems that Komplete Kontrol does not offer some good features, like assigning parameter pages to mulitple presets at once. When I want to save my changes to the parameter page, I only can generate a .nksn (maybe that is normal, but it is not mentioned in the SDK) and not save the parameter page into the .nki.
Furthermore, the SDK does not mention how to prepare .nksn Files for delivery.

Do you guys use this special version of MASCHINE or is Komplete Kontrol sufficient enough and I can simply give the .nksn to NI, so that the parameter pages are available to the end-user?

Cheers.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 5, 2017)

You should use Maschine CP. Ask NI for info on how to get Maschine CP.


----------



## derstefmitf (Jun 5, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> You should use Maschine CP. Ask NI for info on how to get Maschine CP.


Thanks EvilDragon, you are always helping a lot...and fast :D


----------



## Bill1983 (Apr 24, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> You should use Maschine CP. Ask NI for info on how to get Maschine CP.


Thanks as he/she is not alone as far as needing a means of making acplugin NKS Compatible.


----------

